# Angeln am Lago Maggiore, wo, wie?



## johannes 1996 (17. Februar 2012)

Weiß jemand wie genau das mit den Vorschriften ist, ich fahr bald dort hin und würde gerne wissen, von wo auf was und wie ich dort angeln kann. das wichtigste wäre für mich aber, die Vorschriften für den Italienschen teil des Sees, weiß irgendjemand etwas über Mindestmaße der Fische, von wo es erlaubt ist und wieviele Angeln? Vor allem wo ich die Karten bekomm und wieviel sie kosten, wäre cool wenn ihr mir bald antworten könntet!


----------



## gebi57 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Lago Maggiore, wo, wie?*

Hallo, über Mindestmaße und dergleichen kann ich dir nichts sagen. _Aber: Gesetzliche Bestimmungen in Italien:_        Für alle italienischen Seen und Flüsse benötigt man        eine Sportfischereierlaubnis zum Angeln. Die Voraussetzungen für        eine solche Erlaubnis sind: Beim jeweiligen Gemeindeamt oder dem Fremdenverkehrsamt        gibt es Formulare, die ausgefüllt werden müssen und es muss        eine regionale Gebühr in Höhe von etwa 10 EURO auf der Post        entrichtet werden. Den Einzahlungsbeleg zusammen mit dem Personalausweis        auf Verlangen vorzeigen. Kinder unter 13 Jahre können ohne Fischereischein        angeln, dies gilt auch für pensionierte ab 98 Jahren.
Im den Fremdenverkahrsämtern wird im allgemeinen auch deutsch gesprochen. Auch in den Angelgeschäften. Dort kannst du mit Sicherheit Infos über die italienischen Bestimmungen bekommen. 

Viel Spaß!


----------



## johannes 1996 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Lago Maggiore, wo, wie?*

cool, danke


----------

